# Ultima versión de navegador Firefox



## Nilfred (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya está disponible para la descarga el Firefox 3 Final
Ir al sitio de descarga oficial

Tarda un toque en abrir, tengan paciencia que es normal por ser el primer día.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 17, 2008)

Firefox por la ganada!


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya lo estoy usando! Mejora mucho el aspecto visual, la velocidad y algunas otras cosas nuevas.

Me gustó eso de Ctrl + y Ctrl - para modificar el tamaño de las páginas.

Saludos.

Cuando sabremos si se rompe el récord Guiness de descargas?


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Soy de Argentina  y hace media hora que estoy intentando descarga el firefox 3 y no puedo me salta que no se puede conectar :S!

salu2!


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando sabremos si se rompe el récord Guiness de descargas?


http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/

En Argentina estuvimos flojos, en un par de días se va a saber si fué record o no.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 28, 2009)

3.0.8


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2009)

Firefox Rules.

A la M"$#%A IE


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 29, 2009)

Os recomiendo:

www.mozilla,com
--> ir a add on
   ---> diccionarios

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/browse/type:3


el gtranslate de google

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/181


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 24, 2009)

3.5.1
Estaría próxima a salir la 3.5.2 porque lo del JIT en realidad todavía no está solucionado.


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 14, 2009)

3.5.2

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.5.2&os=win&lang=es-ES

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2009)

Lista v3.5.3

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.5.3&os=win&lang=es-ES

Aguante el Firefox!!!!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 1, 2009)

Me llegue a emocionar, pero ya lo tenia actualizado. 

De todas formas gracias por el avizo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 1, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Me llegue a emocionar, pero ya lo tenia actualizado.
> 
> De todas formas gracias por el avizo.
> 
> Saludos.



 Disculpa Andrés, lo "postie" para seguir con la serie de actualizaciones.
De todos modos, cuando salga la nueva versión la publico.

Saludos-!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2009)

Lista v3.5.4

http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.5.4&os=win&lang=es-ES

Saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 18, 2009)

v3.5.5

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/es/firefox/


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 25, 2010)

3.6 Español de Argentina
3.6 Español de España


----------



## djgarrido (Ene 27, 2010)

No es mejor el Safari de Apple??? Para mi es el mejor.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 27, 2010)

Fireox en bueno no lo voy a negar pero a veces tarda mucho en abrir, descargarè esta nueva version a ver...


----------



## DOA (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya esta la version 3.6.2
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/es/firefox/


----------

